# 335d Coupe Any known problems?



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to look at a 56 Bmw 335d E92 coupe SE today, only has 36k miles and looks like the first owner ticked every option box so nice toys. Has anyone heard of problems? All I can find is the blocked breather problem on a few resulting in oil blowing out of the red boost hose and read a couple had the odd jerky gear change which is software related I think, thats all I could find on the E90 forum, anyone know any different?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Pretty bullet proof and a great engine.

Just put it away when it snows

jontymo


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers mate, so looks like they have no problems then


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Will you have one in time for the wedding?  gone off the TTS then or still considering your options 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Indicators don't work :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Will you have one in time for the wedding?  gone off the TTS then or still considering your options
> 
> Charlie


Well I won't have the one I just looked at Charlie, looked good in the pics and from a distance but up close could see panels had been sprayed [smiley=bigcry.gif] It was a great spec and only 36k miles what a waste of a lovely car, drove 2 hrs looked for 10 mins and gave the guy the keys back and drove 2hrs back :roll: 
Set my heart on the 335d great power 286 standard, even better mapped and high 40's mpg possible, no brainer really



T3RBO said:


> Indicators don't work :lol:


I wouldn't need indicators, you don't need to indicate when you just use the 3rd lane


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

335d plenty of torque but doesn't it take 6 seconds to reach 60?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

hope88 said:


> 335d plenty of torque but doesn't it take 6 seconds to reach 60?


5.9 for the coupe standard but low 5's mapped, looking on the E90 forum a few have gone on the rollers with standard cars and they are all over the 286 bmw state closer to 300 standard 350 with a map


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There are no issues with them mechanically, almost the opposite. Great car, greater engine, if you can live with RWD.

The snow thing is a bit of a myth as they drive these 365 days a year in Bavaria where there is lots of snow. You just need good winter tyres.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

markypoo said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > 335d plenty of torque but doesn't it take 6 seconds to reach 60?
> ...


No brainer then lol but as a true petrolhead I would advise against a diesel  Good as they are still have a low rev limit...


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Im a petrol head but need a compromise as I do around 30k a year, TTS looks good on paper but in the real world I don't think it can deliver, money no object I'd go for a petrol, I had my last TT as a weekend toy and used a Passat for work but just want one all round good fast economical reliable car and the 335d ticks all the boxes, the more I read about them the more I want one 


wja96 said:


> There are no issues with them mechanically, almost the opposite. Great car, greater engine, if you can live with RWD.
> 
> The snow thing is a bit of a myth as they drive these 365 days a year in Bavaria where there is lots of snow. You just need good winter tyres.


Thats what I was just saying today, I used to go skiing in Austria every xmas and they only use german cars and there were loads of BM's driving on snow, I have had a 5 series and a 3 in the past and yes they are a handful in snow but its fun :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, but how many of them are the 335xi etc. that are not available in the UK? ;-)

I got so bored of my 535d that I bought new when they first came out I sold it after 10 months. Imagine how bored I was of the engine (and yes, I had it remapped) to take that massive depreciation hit...


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Winter tyres is a must if you want to run it in winter as it is no myth that they will not get up any incline when the white stuff hits and even worse if you get an auto.

Thats why our household as gone from bmw to audi this year, i remember having my brand spanker new coupe sat on a road at the bottom of a hill for 5 weeks as we could not get up to our house and praying the snow plough did not wipe it out as it did to another 5 cars at 1 point 

Great cars though.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

A mate of mine has a 56 reg one, had it from new with no problems, its done 50,000 miles and is still like new. I would get one!

Just put a few concrete blocks in the boot in winter for more traction, I did in my 318 and I didn't have any issues in the snow! :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Bricks in the boot might mean a little more traction, but it also means more pendulum effect.

When it snows, I break out the Defender ;-) No way I'm taking the 1M out in the snow and I very much doubt if Nicola will fancy taking the Merc out either, but at least we'll be able to get to the shops at 10mpg!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

the later 330d manual had been updated with aluminium block i think for the lci which is just as quick on the road and more mpg

earlier auto boxes not driven the lci ones, but i found it slow, sluggish and not dampened the feel

x35d is no doubt an awesome piece of kit

however if doing 30k a year, i would be tempted to go for the newer 320d, cheaper tax, insurance, better mpg


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

clived said:


> Yeah, but how many of them are the 335xi etc. that are not available in the UK? ;-)
> 
> I got so bored of my 535d that I bought new when they first came out I sold it after 10 months. Imagine how bored I was of the engine (and yes, I had it remapped) to take that massive depreciation hit...


I know it's not a 335d, but this old Top Gear clip probably sums up what Clive is trying to say:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Not really Kell. They're saying it's not as quick as a 545i, but is quick. And good. I'm saying... it's boring


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I took out of it that they were saying it's OK, but boring.

But whatever. I guess much of it depends on what you want from a car. I love the engine in our 530d and, if the car had been fault -free, would probably love the car too, but then I like big, comfortable cars. I still liked your 535d - if only it had been a Touring...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Bit late, but my 2p:
Vortex oil separator
Check/change vacuum hoses
Check deflapped
Check intercooler pipes
Check DPF

Still looking?


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

I also need some advice, thinking of buying a 335d m sport which is 07 plate and has done 102k but has full BMW history. It is a company car hence the mileage and has the tan leather which is very rare. Has all the toys I drive etc. IM trying to find out what issues these cars have in terms of mechanically as I had a bad experience with my e46 330d coupe with my gearbox failing. The other problem or potential problem is that the 335 has the dreaded 19" wheels which are apparently prone to cracking. Any advice much appreciated and also your value for this car.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Wildcard said:


> the dreaded 19" wheels which are apparently prone to cracking.


This happened to my mates when he was on the m62. Took BMW 5 weeks to source a new alloy as they were in high demand 

The Steering column has just gone now, BMW quoting £1400 to replace (Huddersfield dealership reckon its the first issue like this they have seen so probably not a common fault).

The car has just over 40k on the clock.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Wildcard said:


> I also need some advice, thinking of buying a 335d m sport which is 07 plate and has done 102k but has full BMW history. It is a company car hence the mileage and has the tan leather which is very rare. Has all the toys I drive etc. IM trying to find out what issues these cars have in terms of mechanically as I had a bad experience with my e46 330d coupe with my gearbox failing. The other problem or potential problem is that the 335 has the dreaded 19" wheels which are apparently prone to cracking. Any advice much appreciated and also your value for this car.


I bought a 330d coupe in the end as needed a car and couldn't find a 335d at the time. A 335d with that mileage even though the coupe's command a premium for the extra standard kit would be around 11k ish buying direct from the company (hopefully cheaper :wink: ) Check the red turbo boost hose isn't covered in oil, if it is then it will need replacing, this is known to BMW who have a product update (PUMA) sent out to dealers, might be lucky with a goodwill warranty.
I've heard of the steering lock fault but few and far between. Some have suffered jerky gearbox changes (very few) but there is a software update.
I've had my 330d for a few weeks now and must say am very pleased with it, I've also just changed the wheels to so say weak 225 19" alloys but I've put non run flats on as they seem to be the cause, the ride is so much better than 18's with run flats.
Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on the beemer purchase mate im sure you will love it! My bro has one of these white 08 plate with red leather and lots of toys 335d and its a lovely car! He has been through 4 of the wheels with decent tyres on also so beware of pot holes!

Only problem he has had though in nearly 3 years of ownership so cant really complain

Cheers


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> Congrats on the beemer purchase mate im sure you will love it! My bro has one of these white 08 plate with red leather and lots of toys 335d and its a lovely car! He has been through 4 of the wheels with decent tyres on also so beware of pot holes!
> 
> Only problem he has had though in nearly 3 years of ownership so cant really complain
> 
> Cheers


Cheers mate :wink: I always had to avoid pot holes in the TT so comes natural, just hope one dosent catch me out with these wheels on as I've sold the ones that came on the car but least Im not running run flats so more forgiving.
Are you sticking with the 6 then?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the beemer purchase mate im sure you will love it! My bro has one of these white 08 plate with red leather and lots of toys 335d and its a lovely car! He has been through 4 of the wheels with decent tyres on also so beware of pot holes!
> ...


Just dont lose concentration or make sure your with the AA lol

Defo sticking with the 6 mate if just put up another thread showing the mods ive done so far! It pulls like a train looks much nicer now i have modded it and when its remapped to 350-360bhp shud be like a new toy all over again  not to mention the V8 noise


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Think I'll join you on Bimmerforum as most on the E90Post forum are a bunch of tossers :roll: 
You should have seen the amount of grief I got over selling my wheels :lol: They all thought they could coach me into giving them away :roll:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Think I'll join you on Bimmerforum as most on the E90Post forum are a bunch of tossers :roll:
> You should have seen the amount of grief I got over selling my wheels :lol: They all thought they could coach me into giving them away :roll:


To be honest its not the worst forum in the world but nowhere near as good as this one! The best one i have come across is bimmerfest.com but most people are american on it so you have to be careful as there are some differences in the specs of the cars.

Lol i can just imagine your replies to that


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I didn't take to kindly to it, joined now not good being a newbie :lol: I'll post in the new members section :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

markypoo said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > I also need some advice, thinking of buying a 335d m sport which is 07 plate and has done 102k but has full BMW history. It is a company car hence the mileage and has the tan leather which is very rare. Has all the toys I drive etc. IM trying to find out what issues these cars have in terms of mechanically as I had a bad experience with my e46 330d coupe with my gearbox failing. The other problem or potential problem is that the 335 has the dreaded 19" wheels which are apparently prone to cracking. Any advice much appreciated and also your value for this car.
> ...


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes you can remove the run flats, like I have said Im running non run flats on Msport 19" alloys, running 235/35/19 front and 
265/30/19 rear and this set up has a much better ride than the 18's with run flats.
I just have the Aux socket not the usb so just plug a 3.5mm headphone jack lead from the iPod/mp3 player, you can only use the volume controls on the steering wheel the rest you have to do on the iPod. If you have the usb you'll have full control over the iPod and will see track names and so on


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Its a shame about the non USB as that would have been great, wonder if there is a aux to USB cable convertor on e bay? Also does yours have foldin mirrors and if so how do we get them to fold with key fob? Appreciate it by the way, what colour leathers you got ?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Wildcard said:


> Thanks for the reply, Its a shame about the non USB as that would have been great, wonder if there is a aux to USB cable convertor on e bay? Also does yours have foldin mirrors and if so how do we get them to fold with key fob? Appreciate it by the way, what colour leathers you got ?


You should be able to set the mirrors via iDrive if you have it, if not there's a menu on the dash display for non iDrive.
Mine is a Black coupe with cream leather and piano black inserts :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine has got I drive but not sure where that menu is? Have you been able to do it?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought having the mirrors fold on lock/unlock was a coding job (i.e. not set from an iDrive menu). It certainly was on the earlier iDrive cars.

To get full iPod control you either need the BMW iPod interface or, for more functionality, something like the Dension Gateway.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i think your right about the mirrors needing to be coded by BMW and not through I Drive, I wonder why? Secondly I dont have USB on mine so if i was to get this ipod interface vthat your referring to will i be able to control my music through the i drive


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Wildcard said:


> Thanks for the reply, i think your right about the mirrors needing to be coded by BMW and not through I Drive, I wonder why? Secondly I dont have USB on mine so if i was to get this ipod interface vthat your referring to will i be able to control my music through the i drive


If your CCC supports CD text from the changer, then you'd be able to get full menu control with the Dension. If not, you can only get basic control (transport controls, but no navigation of content). This video shows the sort of navigation you can get:






I actually have the old unit I took out my 545i, but I figured I'd hang onto it in case ever got another BMW.

http://www.dension.com/product/iPod-iPhone-car-adapters/iPod-car-kits/bluetooth-car-kits/gateway-500


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm considering swapping my tires from 19" to 18" and changing the run flats to standards. What are people's thoughts on that? Any advice much appreciated.

Ps just noticed a small crack in wheel, going to have it repaired by prestige alloys company stockport


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 4, 2011)

markypoo said:


> Yes you can remove the run flats, like I have said Im running non run flats on Msport 19" alloys, running 235/35/19 front and
> 265/30/19 rear and this set up has a much better ride than the 18's with run flats.
> I just have the Aux socket not the usb so just plug a 3.5mm headphone jack lead from the iPod/mp3 player, you can only use the volume controls on the steering wheel the rest you have to do on the iPod. If you have the usb you'll have full control over the iPod and will see track names and so on


I have just noticed a small crack on my rear tyre and now need to think about changing my tyres from 19" run flats to non run flats 18". Is this legal? What are the drawbacks and what are the benefits?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wildcard said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can remove the run flats, like I have said Im running non run flats on Msport 19" alloys, running 235/35/19 front and
> ...


yes you can....the ride is much much better!!!....just need to inform your insurance company....there shouldn't be any increase in premium....


----------

